# String Quartet op 132 (No. 15)



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

Definetely my favorite Beethoven String Quartet. I already have Emerson and Tokyo recordings. Any other recommendation of a different recording? I am specially interested in a different perspective in the interpretation.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I really like the recordings of the *Quartetto Italiano* and the *Takács Quartet*. The repeats are omitted in the Takacs quartet version that I have, I'm not sure if that's a deal breaker for you or not. You can't rgo wrong with either one of these, but ultimately it's up to you to decide with recording you like best. :]


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Why not try the Alban Berg string quartet, whom considered most technically executed.









http://amzn.to/J7GBbS

and also Julliard's.








Julliard > http://amzn.to/116QFGc

then my favorite on the late quartet, the Vermeer string quartet.








amazon > http://amzn.to/10QueWw


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

My favourite. (I am in danger of becoming monotonous, I know).


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the Alban Berg call. Also, Emerson Q. always gets it right. IMO.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd say to start exploring them all until you find the spark, because your taste are unique to you. I'm quite enjoying Alban Berg right now. But Italiano, Vegh, Gaurneri, Takacs, Talich, etc... have all earned their keep. It's possible to take advice on particular quartets too seriously and completely miss out on a group that you can really connect with. Each one has their quirks, plus-and-minuses.


----------

